# Citizen Ti Field Watch



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is a Japan-only (AFAIK) find from e$ay. I bought both an orange and yellow dial since I was so taken with these Eco-drive, Ti-cased watches. They are quite the production. They come on what is probably the best military strap I've ever seen. It fits so tightly, I can't even tell if the bars are spring or fixed. The case looks and wears like Duratect, but it doesn't say Duratect anywhere that I can find it.










It's canvas, with Ti grommets in the holes and Ti buckle. The part where it attaches to the bars is overwrapped with some kind of nylon fiber that looks damn-near bulletproof.



















The lume is superb - big, bright and bouncy. The dial pops in even low light situations.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here it is in orange (with a black strap):










OK, so what's wrong with it you ask? As if I wouldn't tell!









It's small. Real small - as in womanly. Don't even think about it Mach







See what I mean?










Some folks like small watches. This one is flat, small and light - you don't even know you've got it on. It's the closest thing to having a watch surgically implanted in your arm you can get







. It would be a great watch when you're wearing a 40Kg ruck - tells the same time as a DOXA or DN







It's also a great watch to swim in - 100m WR, Ti case, bulletproof strap: you could wear it to swim in a vat of acid!

But it's small:










See how the lume is going in even medium light?

Well done Citizen! Let's see it in 40mm!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

More nice watches









I thought you said you were stationed on the `Dark Side` of your camp


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't wear them out at night
















The dial on the yellow has a gray-green tinge due to the fact that's it's the photo-receptor. It happens to make the watch match the strap even better and keeps it from being 'too' yellow.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like these ... just too small for me


----------

